# Sticky  Mod Codes On Watches....



## jasonm

Following quite a few posts enquiring about the MOD codes on watches I thought it would be nice to have them in one place...

Griffs given me these, any more info please tag it on this thread...

Thanks









W10 British Army

0552 Royal Navy

0555 Royal Marines

6BB Royal Airforce

WWW waterproof wrist watch WWII onwards.

ATP Army Timepiece WWII

GSTP General Service Timepiece

AM Air Ministry, followed by other marks such as

6E/50 - for an observer's pocket-watch

6B/117 - for an Air Ministry stopwatch

e.g. 0552/6645-99 123/98, is Royal Navy 6645 military wristwatch, 99 NATO code for UK, watch number 123, issued in 1998.


----------



## lysanderxiii

You forgot the rest of the stock number, the complete markings are usually in the form of:

0552/6645-99

5415317

123/98

With 541-5317 the individual Item Code for a G10 Quartz Wrist Watch, General Purpose.


----------



## trumpetera

lysanderxiii said:


> You forgot the rest of the stock number, the complete markings are usually in the form of:
> 
> 0552/6645-99
> 
> 5415317
> 
> 123/98
> 
> With 541-5317 the individual Item Code for a G10 Quartz Wrist Watch, General Purpose.


Does this mean that a watch bearing the number(s):

0555/6645-99

7573314

"arrow"

013'

95

is a watch issued to the Royal Marines in 1995?

This is very interresting!!!!









Cheers!

Trumpetera


----------



## lysanderxiii

> Does this mean that a watch bearing the number(s):
> 
> 0555/6645-99
> 
> 7573314
> 
> "arrow"
> 
> 013'
> 
> 95
> 
> is a watch issued to the Royal Marines in 1995?


Not quite, It would have meant that in 1995, the Royal Marines accepted delivery from the manufacturer, of a diver's watch serial number 013.

The watch may have sat in the warehouse for years before issue, or may not have ever been issued at all. I don't know about Great Britian's military, but in the US, if stuff sits around in the warehouse for too long without a demand, it will be coded surplus and sold.


----------



## lysanderxiii

Triva ;

The "broad arrow" is officially known as a 'pheon.'


----------



## Griff

trumpetera said:


> lysanderxiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the rest of the stock number, the complete markings are usually in the form of:
> 
> 0552/6645-99
> 
> 5415317
> 
> 123/98
> 
> With 541-5317 the individual Item Code for a G10 Quartz Wrist Watch, General Purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that a watch bearing the number(s):
> 
> 0555/6645-99
> 
> 7573314
> 
> "arrow"
> 
> 013'
> 
> 95
> 
> is a watch issued to the Royal Marines in 1995?
> 
> This is very interresting!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Trumpetera
Click to expand...

Great to see you posting over here Johan.

Best Wishes


----------



## trumpetera

Griff said:


> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lysanderxiii said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the rest of the stock number, the complete markings are usually in the form of:
> 
> 0552/6645-99
> 
> 5415317
> 
> 123/98
> 
> With 541-5317 the individual Item Code for a G10 Quartz Wrist Watch, General Purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that a watch bearing the number(s):
> 
> 0555/6645-99
> 
> 7573314
> 
> "arrow"
> 
> 013'
> 
> 95
> 
> is a watch issued to the Royal Marines in 1995?
> 
> This is very interresting!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Trumpetera
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great to see you posting over here Johan.
> 
> Best Wishes
Click to expand...

And to you too!


----------



## BUDDY

jasonm said:


> Following quite a few posts enquiring about the MOD codes on watches I thought it would be nice to have them in one place...
> 
> Griffs given me these, any more info please tag it on this thread...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W10 British Army
> 
> 0552 Royal Navy
> 
> 0555 Royal Marines
> 
> 6BB Royal Airforce
> 
> WWW waterproof wrist watch WWII onwards.
> 
> ATP Army Timepiece WWII
> 
> GSTP General Service Timepiece
> 
> AM Air Ministry, followed by other marks such as
> 
> 6E/50 - for an observer's pocket-watch
> 
> 6B/117 - for an Air Ministry stopwatch
> 
> e.g. 0552/6645-99 123/98, is Royal Navy 6645 military wristwatch, 99 NATO code for UK, watch number 123, issued in 1998.


----------



## 30T2

Hello,

Beside the "WWW waterproof wrist watch WWII onwards" is there anything else a person could extract from a WWII watch? My Omega with caliber 30T2 has the following case markings:

WWW

╱╽╲

Y11262

10675461

Maybe my question is already answered within this forum, but being a new member of this forum please forgive my stupidity....

Regards,

Maarten


----------



## ditchdiger

also the -99- in the midle of the nato no.designates the nato country 99 is for great britain i think germanys 12...


----------



## Tomas

And this my CWC?


----------



## Tomas

O know,

6645 - military wristwatch

99 - NATO code for UK

541-5317 - individual Item Code for a G10 Quartz Wrist Watch, General Purpose.

4027 - watch number

80 - issued in 1980.

But what force? Navy, army or marines?


----------



## click

Tomas said:


> O know,
> 
> 6645 - military wristwatch
> 
> 99 - NATO code for UK
> 
> 541-5317 - individual Item Code for a G10 Quartz Wrist Watch, General Purpose.
> 
> 4027 - watch number
> 
> 80 - issued in 1980.
> 
> But what force? Navy, army or marines?


mine is same 6645-99 541-5317

12508/80

i would like to know what is its value if anyone knows please


----------



## jasonm

Depends on the condition...

30-50 quid..

Oh yeah, welcome to the forum.....


----------



## click

jasonm said:


> Depends on the condition...
> 
> 30-50 quid..
> 
> Oh yeah, welcome to the forum.....


hi and thanks thought it would be worth more than that though,because all the 1's i've seen have a oval line around the cwc,and mine does'nt it has the quartz wriiten above the num 6 and there is no arrow on the back pointing to the winder which is unusual i think. i mean some go for a lot more than 30-50 quid and i cant find any like mine at all without the oval around the cwc on the dial.


----------



## pg tips

put it on ebay, you'll soon see what it's worth!


----------



## Tomas

click said:


> hi and thanks thought it would be worth more than that though,because all the 1's i've seen have a oval line around the cwc,and mine does'nt it has the quartz wriiten above the num 6 and there is no arrow on the back pointing to the winder which is unusual i think. i mean some go for a lot more than 30-50 quid and i cant find any like mine at all without the oval around the cwc on the dial.


Nothing special, this is mine:


----------



## loskop

Tomas said:


> And this my CWC?


Hi guysthis is my fist post.

Here are the markings ontheback of my CWC G10

W10/8845-99-541-5317 1596/82

PS how do I add pictures


----------



## dex

lysanderxiii said:


> Triva ;
> 
> The "broad arrow" is officially known as a 'pheon.'


And colloquially known as a "crow's foot"


----------



## Fulminata

30T2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Beside the "WWW waterproof wrist watch WWII onwards" is there anything else a person could extract from a WWII watch? My Omega with caliber 30T2 has the following case markings:
> 
> WWW
> 
> ╱╽╲
> 
> Y11262
> 
> 10675461
> 
> Maybe my question is already answered within this forum, but being a new member of this forum please forgive my stupidity....
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Maarten


I see this is an old question, but as nobody seems to have replied, and as it is a question that will come up from time to time, for the record:

Y11262 is the order code

10675461 is the case number

This is the case back of mine...










The inside of the caseback...










During WWII, the Royal Airforce exclusively ordered 25,000 of these watches from Omega with the 30T2 RS caliber, and they were delivered between 1944 and 1947. The movement number should be in the 10,000,000 series. As you can see, this one is 10282794...










This caliber was never commercialised, but there was some variation to the hands and dials when issued. Should look something like this...










Hope this helps.


----------



## klain222

Hello,

Can anyone tell me if it is possible to trace back the historical trail of a GSTP military watch?

Here is why :

I'm in the belgian army en very recently (in february I think), the main equipment depot find around 335 GSTP swiss pocket watches in his old stock. they probably stayed 40 or 50 years in a box.

Knowing that the RAF almost "created" the modern Belgian Air Force, a lot of our stuff came from there.

The depot didn't know wat to do with it and, finally, they decided to sell them (from may 05) to the personnal in the several secondary equipment store, for the price of 25â‚¬ each.

There where several brand as : Cyma, Omega, Damas, Doxa, Helvetia, Jaeger-leCoultre, etc...

As a regular watcher of the BBC Antiques Roadshow, I remembered that the last cited, was a quite good one.

So, I purchase 2 Doxa's, one white, one black dial and 5 Jaeger leCoultre, 3 black and 2 white.

All those watches have the british arrow with GSTP and a number ingraved on the back.

here there are :

Doxa : 235977 and h.00322 --- Jaeger : PII274, P3278, 243884, T27974 and F004734.

They are all ticking well and in a fair good shape.

Is it possible to know if, in fact, there where really used in the airplanes?

Thanks for your help ( and pardon me for my orthograph)

Jean-Louis from Brussels (BAF)


----------



## kiwiwatch

Hi All

I have read somewhere that the T.P in A.T.P and G.S.T.P stands for " Temporary Pattern "

Also does anyone have any information on the codes on WW1 watches

I have two Wrist watches and two fob watches with Mod Codes

I have 2 with the C. marking

/l\

C. 42323

/l\

D

16237

/l\

68406L

Regards Jonathan


----------



## kiwiwatch

and a scan










Regards Jonathan


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Edited due to inaccurate post :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

kiwiwatch said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have read somewhere that the T.P in A.T.P and G.S.T.P stands for " Temporary Pattern "
> 
> Also does anyone have any information on the codes on WW1 watches
> 
> I have two Wrist watches and two fob watches with Mod Codes
> 
> I have 2 with the C. marking
> 
> /l\
> 
> C. 42323
> 
> /l\
> 
> D
> 
> 16237
> 
> /l\
> 
> 68406L
> 
> Regards Jonathan


According to Z.M. Wesolowski`s book `A Concise Guide To Military Timepieces` ATP on wristwatches issued watches 1939-45 stood for `Army Time Piece` whereas GS/TP or GSTP stood for `General Service Timepiece/Temporary Pattern`


----------



## kiwiwatch

Hi

I have not seen the Wesolowski book.

Thanks for the info

It does sound a bit strange why they have two meanings for the same code?

Timepiece is one word, why break into two words? "T.P" just my crazy View, I will try to track down the article I read and the author.

Regards Jonathan


----------



## kiwiwatch

Hi

I have found the article by......... A. Taylerson, 'Horological Journal' Sept./Oct. 1995 (British Horological Institute)

Opinions differ as to the meaning of 'T.P.' RÃ¶hner prefers 'Temporary Pattern'. My own preference is for Mr. W. P. Roseman's 'Trade Pattern'.

Also here is the link to the article so who is right?

http://www.knirim.homepage.t-online.de/taylor.htm


----------



## ptr10001

Hi

I have read all of the above, and wondered if someone could help me?

My watch has

6645-99

5415317

C

No crows foot or year date.

My questions are:-

Does this mean it was not issued?

What is the C for?

Thanks in advance.

Peter


----------



## pg tips

what watch is it???


----------



## ptr10001

Hi

From the messages above the number matches "541-5317 - individual Item Code for a G10 Quartz Wrist Watch, General Purpose."

Here are two really poor quick photos just taken with my phone



















Hope they give an idea of what the watch is like

Numbers are laid out exactly as in my previous message, you can just see them in the photo

Thanks

Peter


----------



## William_Wilson

Chris, nice list, but you can add "02" to it as well. "02" is the magical land that MWC provides RN diver's watches to under contract.  It must exist, as it is stamped on the back of their product. :lol:










Later,

William


----------



## Nalu

02 is the code for Hong Kong


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Nalu said:


> 02 is the code for Hong Kong


 :lol:


----------



## kfranzk

I think '66' is Australia and not Austria! (There is a little difference geographically)

Konrad Knirim

www.knirim.de


----------



## spencer

Hi

I'm ex-Military ( British ) Does every British issued Military Watch have what we called in the Army the crows foot on ?


----------



## Stan

spencer said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm ex-Military ( British ) Does every British issued Military Watch have what we called in the Army the crows foot on ?


All MoD issued kit has the broad arrow or "crows foot" symbol on it (somewhere), but not NAAFI cutlery and crockery. I don't know why anyone would want to nick a three pronged fork anyway. h34r:


----------



## William_Wilson

Stan said:


> spencer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm ex-Military ( British ) Does every British issued Military Watch have what we called in the Army the crows foot on ?
> 
> 
> 
> All MoD issued kit has the *broad arrow* or "*crows foot*" symbol on it
Click to expand...

Also known as a "pheon". 

Later,

William


----------



## Stan

William_Wilson said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spencer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I'm ex-Military ( British ) Does every British issued Military Watch have what we called in the Army the crows foot on ?
> 
> 
> 
> All MoD issued kit has the *broad arrow* or "*crows foot*" symbol on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also known as a "pheon".
> 
> Later,
> 
> William
Click to expand...

Indeed.


----------



## spencer

Thanks all the items I was ever issued had the crows foot on but being in the Army they never issued me a Watch 

I think I will write to the MOD and complain ( Where is my watch ) .

I can guess the answer .


----------



## HereBeMonsters

Hope it's alright to post in here. Can anyone tell me about what the markings on my Hamilton mean?


----------



## Stan

W10= British army and the "75" at the end of the serial number indicates the year it went in to QM stores.


----------



## HereBeMonsters

Yeah, I had figured that out. Are the other numbers the model of the watch, or the place it was assigned, or...?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel

W10 (british army) 6645 (nato watch) 99 (UK)

5238290 (the MOD spec the watch was made to)

4438 (serial number) 75 (year 1975)


----------



## Langers

Hello - I'm new to the forum and quite interested to find out more about markings on (British) military watches, as they seem to be numerous! I jave got a standard G10 (1982) - as previously noted in this post model number (!) 541-5317 G10 Quartz Wrist Watch, General Purpose. Where can I find out what other references refer to - eg:

757-3314

799-5448

757-7314

523-8290

541-7362 (G10 Quartz Wrist Watch, General Purpose WITH DATE)?

Also, what do the two parts of the code mean / refer to? (541 = ?? 5317 = ??).

Really appreciate any info on this.

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## HereBeMonsters

Andy the Squirrel said:


> W10 (british army) 6645 (nato watch) 99 (UK)
> 
> 5238290 (the MOD spec the watch was made to)
> 
> 4438 (serial number) 75 (year 1975)


Brilliant, cheers for that info. Great to know my daily beater has an interesting provenance!


----------



## Jim Attrill

Being ex-crabair I am delighted to find that my watch was worn by a fishhead and not a pongo 

0552 / 6645 - 99

5415317

58304

90

does the 58304 refer to the number made in 1990 or is it accumulative over the years? Though somehow I doubt if they would deliver 58304 watches in one year.


----------



## ghostdog

This is very helpful to collectors like myself.



jasonm said:


> Following quite a few posts enquiring about the MOD codes on watches I thought it would be nice to have them in one place...
> 
> Griffs given me these, any more info please tag it on this thread...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W10 British Army
> 
> 0552 Royal Navy
> 
> 0555 Royal Marines
> 
> 6BB Royal Airforce
> 
> WWW waterproof wrist watch WWII onwards.
> 
> ATP Army Timepiece WWII
> 
> GSTP General Service Timepiece
> 
> AM Air Ministry, followed by other marks such as
> 
> 6E/50 - for an observer's pocket-watch
> 
> 6B/117 - for an Air Ministry stopwatch
> 
> e.g. 0552/6645-99 123/98, is Royal Navy 6645 military wristwatch, 99 NATO code for UK, watch number 123, issued in 1998.


----------



## Steve66

Hi,

I am trying to pinpoint what the markings mean on this WWII pocket watch, in particular 6E/340, I understand that 6E may be for navigators?

I am quietly confident that 'Pringle' is the London Jewellers that suppled the watch to the Air Ministry.










WWII Air Ministry pocket watch


----------



## William_Wilson

Steve66 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to pinpoint what the markings mean on this WWII pocket watch, in particular 6E/340, I understand that 6E may be for navigators?
> 
> I am quietly confident that 'Pringle' is the London Jewellers that suppled the watch to the Air Ministry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWII Air Ministry pocket watch


A quick search indicates it's 1 of 14,000 General Service R.A.F. pocket watches.

Have a look at this document, half way down on the right side. HERE

Later,

William


----------



## Steve66

Thank you very much William.

This document is fascinating and exactly what I was trying to find. :thumbsup:


----------



## gaz64

Not sure if any one put a link to this in

http://german242.com/books/military_timepiece_markings.pdf


----------



## The Monk

Jim Attrill said:


> Being ex-crabair I am delighted to find that my watch was worn by a fishhead and not a pongo
> 
> 0552 / 6645 - 99
> 
> 5415317
> 
> 58304
> 
> 90
> 
> does the 58304 refer to the number made in 1990 or is it accumulative over the years? Though somehow I doubt if they would deliver 58304 watches in one year.


Did I miss the answer to this question? The CWC from 1989 that I was lucky to buy from this forum has a similar numbering, in this case "45958" above the "89". Did they really issue that many?!

:to_become_senile:


----------



## tsam

Hello

Can someone explain what the 'C 31' means on the back of a CWC Quartz watch?

0555 / 6645 - 99

7573314

/|\

C31

95

Also how can it be verified if a cwc watch or similar military watch has seen action or actually come from a serviceman?

Many thanks


----------



## Dr.f

I think ,like guys at military watch forum,is a 0 not a C


----------



## Dr.f

BTW ,very nice watch.Have one the same,marked 156.

96

Beneath the broad arrow


----------



## Damo8604

Stan said:


> QUOTE (spencer @ Jul 24 2009, 10:23 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>Hi
> 
> I'm ex-Military ( British ) Does every British issued Military Watch have what we called in the Army the crows foot on ?
> 
> All MoD issued kit has the broad arrow or "crows foot" symbol on it (somewhere), but not NAAFI cutlery and crockery. I don't know why anyone would want to nick a three pronged fork anyway.


I'm ex army, not everything has a crows foot on it but cutlery (at least some) does......... And I still have a crows foot stamped teaspoon in my cutlery drawer after being out for 12 years

And before anyone jumps in, I mean out of the mob....... Not closet


----------



## Shiner

I collect American pocket watches and in my collection I have this Waltham 1899 Model Riverside Grade The serial number dates the watch to 1908. The movement is a very high grade as used in American Railroad Service and would have had to keep to plus or minus 4 seconds per day, This is the only one that I have seen with the British 'Crows Foot' mark, it also engraved HW 1017. The movement is housed in a correct period gold filled American case, although that does no mean that it is the original case. There are no military markings on the case. Has anyone any suggestions or opinions as to what this watch would have been used for please?


----------



## zentsuji2

Does anyone know if the S.A.S were issued their own code,or were supplied by the airforce,and if they were supplied with higher quality watches than normal forces,for any secret watch collecting SAS that may be reading the forum.thanks.iB.


----------



## jmm1

As far as I am aware Special Forces inc the Regiment, ie SAS are not issued with there own codes. If a trooper had a CWC G10 issued to him whilst in service it would be a W10 ( Army ). Like any other squaddie ( soldier ) he would buy what ever watch which he thought would be fit for purpose, possibly a G-Shock or Suunto something on those lines.

At the end of the day the watch isn't go to save lives, it would be his weapon of choice.


----------



## zentsuji2

Thanks for that ,i just know they buy their own kit boots etc and swap things a lot with the yanks,the watches issued are good enough,i just thought it could open another code number to research.regards .ianb.


----------



## jackp93

HI i have a watch with the code 689878 can any one tell me if this was issued it has no crows foot


----------



## Tdz840

lysanderxiii said:


> Not quite, It would have meant that in 1995, the Royal Marines accepted delivery from the manufacturer, of a diver's watch serial number 013.
> 
> The watch may have sat in the warehouse for years before issue, or may not have ever been issued at all. I don't know about Great Britian's military, but in the US, if stuff sits around in the warehouse for too long without a demand, it will be coded surplus and sold.


 I cant speak for the rest of the MoD stores but the Royal Navy stuff is never serialised by RN stores. Its serialised by the manufacturers at issue.

One the RN stores are manned by numpties that are not qualified to man a hammer let alone an engraving machine.

Second you go to stores, ask for a watch, based on the numbering above, and duly one is given to you 15mins later. If its in stock and you have a requisition chit.

I suspect this can be confirmed by the engraving on the watch. That is same depth, same font, same precision.

I guarentee that wouldnt have happened at a MoD store.

At best one of those dremel tools complete with small burr would have been employed with the end result a spider trail of letters most of which wouldn't be grammatically correct.

And no i wasnt in Stores

russ


----------



## vinn

HOW do I remove the above post from this thread?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

vinn said:


> HOW do I remove the above post from this thread?


 You ask a Moderator very nicely to say the magic word - abracadabra & WHOOSH!!

It`s gone artytime:


----------



## vinn

thanks mach


----------



## Ed875

Jim Attrill said:


> Being ex-crabair I am delighted to find that my watch was worn by a fishhead and not a pongo
> 
> 0552 / 6645 - 99
> 
> 5415317
> 
> 58304
> 
> 90
> 
> does the 58304 refer to the number made in 1990 or is it accumulative over the years? Though somehow I doubt if they would deliver 58304 watches in one year.


 Hi,

new to the forum and owning military watches despite being in the services some years back.

Fond this forum and this post while trying to understand the history of CWC and meaning of some of the numbers on the back of the watch; recognised the NSN obviously.

Having trawled through many sale adds, it seems to me that the serial numbers were accumulative and irrespective of which service up to the issue in 95 of the 0555 RM procured G10's. The serial numbers on these watches started from 001 (I assume) and its stayed that way since, with a restart for each year of production.

Have also seen advertised a CWC G10 with no year date and a serial number beginning with C, similar to a description in another post I've read on here. Seller suggested it was from 1999.

The RN appears to have paid for at least 20,000 watches in 1990 going by the serial numbers I've seen, although the company web site indicates this happened in 91? That's a lot of watches and considering I cannot remember anyone having one while I was in, and I worked alongside all the other services at various times.

Oh my first watch is a 0552 from 1990 S/N 56080 (however its a gift for a relative who does a lot of walking).

Ed.


----------



## vinn

Yes, the forum has done a good (great} job at decoding serial numbers, has any one tried to decode the "the watchmaker dates and codes scratched into the case backs"? vin


----------



## scottswatches

vinn said:


> Yes, the forum has done a good (great} job at decoding serial numbers, has any one tried to decode the "the watchmaker dates and codes scratched into the case backs"? vin


 I asked this question in my recent BHI course. Each workshop / watchmaker is different, and there is not one set formula. Some will list the invoice number, others the date, some just initial.


----------



## vinn

scottswatches said:


> I asked this question in my recent BHI course. Each workshop / watchmaker is different, and there is not one set formula. Some will list the invoice number, others the date, some just initial.


 thanks; verifys info from a very good ameture watchmaker, A FEW YRS. AGO! why are not the jewelers answering, or is it JUST COMMON KNOWLEDGS. VIN


----------



## Petespitfire

Hello, Im

new to vintage watches but I recently bought a tissot military pocket, could anybody please explain the meaning of the number on the back? It is GSTP Q17096 with the broad Arrow

thank you


----------



## brummie1875

Petespitfire said:


> Hello, Im
> 
> new to vintage watches but I recently bought a tissot military pocket, could anybody please explain the meaning of the number on the back? It is GSTP Q17096 with the broad Arrow
> 
> thank you


 GSTP= General Service Time Piece/ Temporary Pattern and I would think Q17096 is a serial number or issue number, pictures would be great.

The following seems to be a decent guide.

http://goldsmithtraining.com/british-military-timepiece-markings/


----------



## Petespitfire

brummie1875 said:


> GSTP= General Service Time Piece/ Temporary Pattern and I would think Q17096 is a serial number or issue number, pictures would be great.
> 
> The following seems to be a decent guide.
> 
> http://goldsmithtraining.com/british-military-timepiece-markings/


----------



## Petespitfire

Here it is, I'm hoping to restore it

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/TISSOT-Swiss-made-WW2-British-military-issued-GSTP-pocket-watch-/332511727387#vi__app-cvip-panel

Thank you ever so much for your help, much appreciated


----------



## Petespitfire

Thank you ever so much for your help, much appreciated although I looked at the military codes link and and couldn't find anything relating to the code on my one unfortunately


----------



## Veeman63

lysanderxiii said:


> You forgot the rest of the stock number, the complete markings are usually in the form of:
> 
> 0552/6645-99
> 
> 5415317
> 
> 123/98
> 
> With 541-5317 the individual Item Code for a G10 Quartz Wrist Watch, General Purpose.


 I understand the British Military Coding system when it has the full 13 digit compliment of figures, but what about British RAF issued military watches with 6BB/924-3306 then 007/78 (plus Pheon)? This doesn't compute to the NSN format but was issued to a serving Sgt in the Army Air Corps.


----------



## Phill R

Hi all, im looking for information if possible. I was given a watch in 1995 by a guy who was part of a crew in a Nimrod and flew during desert storm. The watch is a g10, i know that much but is realy worth money as I've seen silly prices on fleebay. The numbers on the back are "6BB/6645-99-5415317 29902/84 Its been in my loft at least 20 years


----------



## eezy

Probably a Precista or maybe a CWC?

800 CWC's were issued and 1800 Precista so they have a certain rarity value.


----------



## Cdaig

What does 63027

90

mean?


----------



## Roy

Cdaig said:


> What does 63027
> 
> 90
> 
> mean?


 63027 will be the serial number and 90 will be the year 1990


----------



## Derekcurrie

Hi all

My father recently passed away and sorting through his belongings there was a stopwatch and a wrist watch.

The wristwatch is an air ministery issue egona ancre 15 rubis with markings A.M. 6B/234 20588/4C

The stopwatch has no maker an up a row with an F as part of it and T.P. 1/10

Can anyone point me in the direction of someone who can give any background on these. I don't know where they originated as my father done his national service in the army I don't know of family in the RAF

Thanks for any help

Derek


----------



## Lainey124

ive been left some items from my late aunt and included a Recrod world war 2 watch but can anyone help me work out the markings on the back to see when and where it may have been issued

It says

WWW

L28181

546028


----------



## JoT

Lainey124 said:


> ive been left some items from my late aunt and included a Recrod world war 2 watch but can anyone help me work out the markings on the back to see when and where it may have been issued
> 
> It says
> 
> WWW
> 
> L28181
> 
> 546028


 WWW = Wrist Watch, Waterproof - marking used 1943 to 1958

I think L28281 546028 is just a reference number / code for the manufacturer


----------



## eezy

According to the historians www watches were not issued until May/June 1945. I have my Dad's WWW Cyma that he was issued with and I feel sure he said he got it in 1943 at around the time he transferred from the Commandos. Sadly he is no longer here to ask. Certainly June 45 or later would have been rather late for him to be issued with it because by then he was on ''policing duties'' in Northern Germany, and he made his own way back home by September 45. My brothers birth date is testament to that!

It is said that the serial is an MOD number that was entered into the paybooks of those who were issued with them so they could be charged if they were not returned.

I don't know what your plans are but I would refrain from having restoration work done on it. Collectors frown if such as the dial is repainted or relumed and so on. If it's not working find a specialist repairer of this model to do the job.


----------



## scottswatches

Lainey124 said:


> ive been left some items from my late aunt and included a Recrod world war 2 watch but can anyone help me work out the markings on the back to see when and where it may have been issued
> 
> It says
> 
> WWW
> 
> L28181
> 
> 546028


 If you look for articles on Dirty Dozen watches you will learn more about your watch. Not where and to whom it was issued mind.

12 different manufacturers won contracts to supply the MOD with watches to their specifications, hence dirty dozen


----------



## trident-7

Lainey124 said:


> ive been left some items from my late aunt and included a Recrod world war 2 watch but can anyone help me work out the markings on the back to see when and where it may have been issued
> 
> It says
> 
> WWW
> 
> L28181
> 
> 546028


 All of the WWWs are from 1945. As far as is known all 12 manufacturers simultaneously started to deliver in May or June 1945 (just in time to miss WW2), and after December 1945 there were no more deliveries.

The markings mean the following:

W.W.W. Means Watch, Wrist (originally Wristlet) & Waterproof in that order.

L28181 is the military serial number. The prefix of L denotes that, of the 12 manufacturers, that this is a Record.

546028 is the civilian serial number. The civilian serial number on 10 of the 12 manufacturers is related to the military serial number. In the case of the Record, if you subtract the military serial number from the civilian serial number you get either 517847 or 518047. In your case it is the former.

There is also usually a 3 digit number on one of the lugs, being the last 3 digits of the military serial number. In your case 181. It wouldn't surprise me if the number doesn't match because case backs often got switched during servicing.

Approximately 25,000 Record watches were produced, making it the equal most prevalent along with the Omega.


----------



## ExGunner

Hi everyone, after a Google search on the markings on the back of my watch, I found this forum.

I have an Omega, stamped:

A.T.P.

w.w.w. (but scored through)

/I\

Y 541

10664740

From previous post in the thread I'd interpret this as:

Army Time Piece /temp pattern

Watch, wrist, waterproof

Crowsfoot

Manufacturers serial?

Mil serial?

My confusion is the previous post stated these serialed Omega were RAF issue (in the 10000000 series). My grandfather was Army National Service and a dispatch rider, so would have had cause to be issued a watch - could they have re-purposed the RAF batch to Army? I think he was mobilised in 1946.

Any help gratefully received!


----------



## eezy

Have you heard of the ''Dirty Dozen'' ?

There were 12 manufacturers of the 'WWW' spec watch of which Omega was one. These were Army issue at around the end of WW2.

The WWW was a demanding spec and occasionally the odd watch, upon inspection, did not quite achieve it. These were downgraded to ATP, indicated by adding an ATP number and the WWW marking was struck through as in your case. As far as I know these were Army issue only. RAF watches have a different set of marking and designs.

WWW watches command good prices especially the Grana which is the ''Holy Grail'' due to its rarity.

A simplified account but I'm sure you get the drift.


----------



## ExGunner

eezy said:


> Have you heard of the ''Dirty Dozen'' ?
> 
> There were 12 manufacturers of the 'WWW' spec watch of which Omega was one. These were Army issue at around the end of WW2.
> 
> The WWW was a demanding spec and occasionally the odd watch, upon inspection, did not quite achieve it. These were downgraded to ATP, indicated by adding an ATP number and the WWW marking was struck through as in your case. As far as I know these were Army issue only. RAF watches have a different set of marking and designs.
> 
> WWW watches command good prices especially the Grana which is the ''Holy Grail'' due to its rarity.
> 
> A simplified account but I'm sure you get the drift.


 Thanks Eezy. I'll search it up.

It certainly makes sense - so a watch from the batch destined for the RAF, failed some part of the inspection and was deemed good enough to go to the Army.

I never did ask my Granddad if it had been his issue watch, or just one he collected, but know he had had it for many years and his NS was 1946-1948 in Suez & Palestine as a Dispatch Rider.


----------



## eezy

ExGunner said:


> It certainly makes sense - so a watch from the batch destined for the RAF, failed some part of the inspection and was deemed good enough to go to the Army.


 I'm not sure where you got the RAF connection from. WWW watches (and ATP) were Army issue only, so there is no connection whatsoever with the RAF.


----------

